# VICE 2 QC Issues



## mousygiggles (Oct 8, 2013)

I bought the Vice2 from Sephora and it was swatched on all shades. I sent it back and the new one still has clear finger prints on 2 of them. Is this normal for this palette?


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 8, 2013)

A friend of mine posted pics on FB about the same issue too, but I don't remember if she posted it on UD's page. Haven't heard anyone else with this issue.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 8, 2013)

Uh oh. Kinda like the last MAC Extra Dimension release...


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 8, 2013)

oh no. I thought I remembered hearing about this with some of the last Vice Palette too


----------



## mousygiggles (Oct 8, 2013)

Uggg. Under the light it is 4 on this one not just two. IDK if I am sending this one back too or not.


----------



## aventura70126 (Oct 8, 2013)

I remember that was the same problem with the naked palette when it first came out I had waited soo long for it to come back in stock and when I finally recieved it it looked all swatched but others too were having the same issue I guess it's a production issue so I kept it


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 11, 2013)

I've heard of a few people complaining about this but they've all said they purchased from somewhere like Sephora or Ulta and not directly from UD. I've never seen anything like that occur myself but I usually order my UD items from UD directly. Did you order from Sephora or did you go to a physical store?


----------



## kadytheredpanda (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh my! I've never had that problem with UD or Sephora. Okay, there was that one time that Sephora forgot my Glinda in my order, but I got one sent to me after I sent an email to customer service. If too many palettes are like that then maybe it's a production issue like aventura said. Regarding your own palette, were there obvious marks like fingernail scraps in the pans? Or just flat color streaks atop the pans? If it's the latter then I'll go with production issue.


----------



## mousygiggles (Oct 13, 2013)

I ordered from Sephora. There are finger nail chunks gone and actual finger prints. Whirls and all.


----------



## kadytheredpanda (Oct 13, 2013)

mousygiggles said:


> I ordered from Sephora. There are finger nail chunks gone and actual finger prints. Whirls and all.


  D:

  I wonder if there's some dude that's deciding it would be fun to play with people's orders. The fact you got two of these means that something is happening at the warehouse. Jeez people are so disgusting sometimes. This time you may just want to get your money back after complaining and go to a local store or the UD site. The UD 20% off Friends and Family sale is going on anyway (although today is the last day).


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 13, 2013)

That's just nasty. Sometimes I wonder if they restock returns thinking that they're "clean".  I was recently disturbed by CS at Nordies because I had a MAC return that I didn't use and she told me that they send it to the counter for inspection to be resold.


----------



## kadytheredpanda (Oct 13, 2013)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> to the counter for inspection to be resold.


Totally didn't think about that. Good point. I always assumed that the CVS by my school was reselling returns. Some of the packages just looked very off even though they were properly packaged, so it was not like some kid opened it and played with the lipstick or eye pencil. Heck, just yesterday I was at Big Lots and had to open and inspect any packages without seals just in case someone got into them before I put them in my cart. Nothing like opening a lip gloss you just bought only to see what clearly looks like lip streaks against the applicator. Yick.


----------



## mousygiggles (Oct 13, 2013)

If I was at my normal place I'd go to the store but I'm 2+ hours from Sephora so I can't do that. Both sent back and Idk when I'll get another.


----------



## Melzie (Oct 16, 2013)

I bought mine from the Sephora store and 3 of the eyeshadows hand finger prints on it too!  They were very very faint, but I could still detect them.  I am keeping mine because it was the last one in the store. I just wiped it off with a tissue.  I agree that they might be selling the returned palettes =I


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't think it's a returns issue at this point as the product is just too new and there aren't tons of returns on them. I think it was a packaging issue similar to what happened with MAC in the In Extra Dimension release.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 17, 2013)

I wonder if they were physical store purchases if you had issues with people opening up the packages in the store and messing with them (you'd be surprised how many people do it regardless of it there is a display available or not. I have seen people do it in Sephora and definitely in Ulta). Could be a production issue also but maybe I was lucky. The 2 I purchased (1 in my local Ulta which I gave to my bestie as a gift and one I ordered from UD on the first day of the F&F sale) came perfect with no fingerprint issues. Then again, I was lucky in the MAC issue also...no fingerprint problem then either. If it's a production issue then I wouldn't worry about it. It would indicate that it wasn't an actual finger touching the product but an issue where a print appeared on the press. If you're concerned returning is your best bet though.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

If I recall, I think someone ordered from Sephora.com and others from in store. That's what makes me say that. But yes folks like to open things. Like I was talking about a shadow palette last night and this girl wanted to open the new package. I'm like, "Uh, wait til you checkout, girl." Folks don't want your hot breath on their makeup.


----------



## prettygirl8 (Oct 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> If I recall, I think someone ordered from Sephora.com and others from in store. That's what makes me say that. But yes folks like to open things. Like I was talking about a shadow palette last night and this girl wanted to open the new package. I'm like, "Uh, wait til you checkout, girl."* Folks don't want your hot breath on their makeup.*


  This.

  I've seen people open and try lipsticks. That's just nasty and that's why I prefer online shopping. I ordered my V2 palette online and didn't have any fingerprint problems. One shadow looked like it wasn't "pressed" (or whatever) like the others but it works.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> If I recall, I think someone ordered from Sephora.com and others from in store. That's what makes me say that. But yes folks like to open things. Like I was talking about a shadow palette last night and this girl wanted to open the new package. I'm like, "Uh, wait til you checkout, girl." Folks don't want your hot breath on their makeup.


Right...checkout and then after you pay you can inspect your purchase...if you see a problem with it go ahead and ask you exchange while you're still at the store. But don't open it before paying unless you do it at the register with the permission of the SA so there's no confusion.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

This! I wouldn't even care if she did it before she checked out while standing with the cashier, but don't do it when you're still walking around the store deciding. She wanted to see if a brush was included. I said, "Let's read the outside of the box..."


----------



## mousygiggles (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't think it is production. I think it is the warehouse people honestly. One had brush marks on the first one and the brush was used then there were clear rubs like finger swatches on the others. That went back quick. The shadow was still on it. This is from the 2nd one. The other finger prints were like these. Not on all shadows like the first one but on several. Looks like finger swatches to me.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

That's no good. But hey I got a used Guerlain lipstick from Bloomingdales the other so QC is on vacation.


----------



## Melzie (Oct 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> If I recall, I think someone ordered from Sephora.com and others from in store. That's what makes me say that. But yes folks like to open things. Like I was talking about a shadow palette last night and this girl wanted to open the new package. I'm like, "Uh, wait til you checkout, girl." Folks don't want your hot breath on their makeup.


 
*I have seen that happen*!  At Sephora, other department stores and drugstores!  

  It makes me sad because they don't realize or maybe they don't care that they are affecting others.  

  I know this first hand because it has happened to me on more than one occasion.  I bought a L'Oreal Infallible Eyeshadow and when I opened it at home, *the whole top half was scrapped off*!  I was able to return it, but it just shocked me how people can do that.

I understand that not all places have testers, but that does not give you the right to make testers out of the merchandise.  Places like Sephora, where they have testers and where they have great customer service where they even provide you with samples, this type of unnecessary merchandise testing should not even occur.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes! I don't understand why anyone would do it at place like Sephora where we already give you access to the product.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 17, 2013)

My personal favorites are the ones that want to open packages, touch and feel things, then grab a brand new one for themselves.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

I snickered out loud.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 17, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> My personal favorites are the ones that want to open packages, touch and feel things, then grab a brand new one for themselves.


This one gets me every time! Like they know they are so nasty that they can't trust their own germs!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 18, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> My personal favorites are the ones that want to open packages, touch and feel things, then grab a brand new one for themselves.


yeah the crazies can't help themselves lol.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 19, 2013)

I remember a lot of people complaining about fingerprints in the UD Naked palette once it came back out from being out of stock for a long time. I believe UD made a statement about it being a production issue with the workers having to push the pans in with their fingers (while wearing gloves). Almost every palette I buy from UD has this issue. It's never with any other brand that I get from Sephora.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 19, 2013)

ninalovesmakeup said:


> I remember a lot of people complaining about fingerprints in the UD Naked palette once it came back out from being out of stock for a long time. I believe UD made a statement about it being a production issue with the workers having to push the pans in with their fingers (while wearing gloves). Almost every palette I buy from UD has this issue. It's never with any other brand that I get from Sephora.


Wow...guess I've been lucky. None of the UD palettes I own have ever had this issue and I'm a huge UD fan. I don't get many of my UD products from Sephora though. I get most from UD directly.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 19, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wow...guess I've been lucky. None of the UD palettes I own have ever had this issue and I'm a huge UD fan. I don't get many of my UD products from Sephora though. I get most from UD directly.


  I hate it cause I'm picky with stuff like that. That's why I hate buying makeup from the drug store because some products you can't tell if they've been used or not (glosses). It's happened with purchases from both UD and Sephora. It's not horrible, maybe like a few pans, but still irritating. I order my Vice 2 from UD and didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 2, 2013)

I recently got the Vice 2 from UD's website and the Naked Basics small palette from Sephora and neither had this issue. I will, however, be on the lookout the next time I buy a UD shadow no matter where it's from. Chunks missing and fingerprint smudges? No way!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 2, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I recently got the Vice 2 from UD's website and the Naked Basics small palette from Sephora and neither had this issue. I will, however, be on the lookout the next time I buy a UD shadow no matter where it's from. Chunks missing and fingerprint smudges? No way!!


Like I said, I've never had this issue before with any UD products I've purchased. But I don't think I've ever bought any from Sephora now that I think about it. Everything I have bought either came from UD directly or Ulta (either online or in store). So either I've been really lucky or the issue has been mostly related to Sephora...which would seem odd. Idk but whatever is going on I hope it doesn't affect too many people. I definitely wouldn't be too happy about it


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 2, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Like I said, I've never had this issue before with any UD products I've purchased. But I don't think I've ever bought any from Sephora now that I think about it. Everything I have bought either came from UD directly or Ulta (either online or in store). So either I've been really lucky or the issue has been mostly related to Sephora...which would seem odd. Idk but whatever is going on I hope it doesn't affect too many people. I definitely wouldn't be too happy about it


 @butterflyeyes I'm glad you brought the issue to our attention! I will def be on the lookout from this point on!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Nov 26, 2013)

I didn't even know this was a problem, but I bought my VICE 2 in store yesterday, and when I got home mine had a few shadows that looked like someone swatched as well. Luckily the brush was good and not used. There was also some eyeshadow fallout inside the box and on the packaging. I was afraid an eyeshadow was broken. It bothers me, but not enough for me to drive back to the store with two little ones to exchange it.


----------



## sclark1990 (Dec 3, 2013)

I love the Vice 2 palette! I also have the original Vice and they're both amazing!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 7, 2013)

Would you ladies happen to know of a good dupe for the UD Vice 2 Ambushed?  It's the only shade I love from the palette.

  Thank you


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 8, 2013)

I just got the vice 2 palette yesterday from sephora, and I ordered online since I had the VIB 20$ off...this better not happen to me or I will be so upset! I hate seeing people open up new packages, especially at sephora where there are so many testers.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow that's crazy but two times is too much for me sephora need to get that in order. I don't think they should have product being sold next to  tester's for that exact reason it will help prevent unsanitary situations and save people headaches like these. I can't say I'm suprised Tho


----------

